# First period after miscarriage?



## staceylou

Hi everyone, wondering if anyone could offer any advice.

I had a miscarriage on the 7th Dec 11, at 8 weeks. Natural MC with 8 or 9 days of bleeding. painful to start, easing off as the week wore on. 
My partner and I have been trying again for about 2 weeks now, even though I was advised to have a period first. Well, yesterday I started to bleed. I figure it's around the right time to have a period after a MC. But it doesn't feel normal. Its light, and sometimes eases right off and goes brown (tmi). It's painless as well which is NOT normal. I usually get the works. sore boobs, horrendous pain all around my back and middle, headaches. but nothing. I was just wondering if this sounds normal to anyone? This was my first pregnancy and i'm just not sure. I was irregular (periods ranging from every 4 weeks to every 8 weeks, just didnt know when i would get one) before I got pregnant and did have some bleeding without pain that lasted up to 3 weeks a few times. I hope this makes sense :wacko:

Thanks
xx


----------



## staceylou

no one has any opinions? :nope:


----------



## Bruingirl

Wish I had some input. I just had my d&c from my first pregnancy (and loss) Sunday. I'm trying to decide if I should wait the month as directed - or start trying as soon as I'm allowed to have sex again.


----------



## ScottishGalx

I had my MC a month ago (17th Dec 2011) all natural. I did a test yesterday and was negative. ive had sore boobs, feeling sick and still no AF. Im hoping my period will come. My fiancé and i have been having regular sex. xxx


----------



## hanfromman

Hi there,
Well I had a miscarriage in September and my first period was not normal for me at all!! I never used to have cramps until my period actually started - in fact I rarely got any PMS symptoms, but my first period after was far heavier than usual, with cramping for two weeks before, and I needed the toilet all the time also for two weeks before. All this got me thinking that I could be pregnant, but I wasn't. I have heard alot of people say that the body can take up to 6 months to get back to normal, and that periods can be odd, particularly the first one. 
I would agree that with the timing of your bleeding, it probably is your period. Your body may take a while to get back to normal - mine still isn't back to normal! :hugs:


----------



## ThinkPositiv

staceylou said:


> Hi everyone, wondering if anyone could offer any advice.
> 
> I had a miscarriage on the 7th Dec 11, at 8 weeks. Natural MC with 8 or 9 days of bleeding. painful to start, easing off as the week wore on.
> My partner and I have been trying again for about 2 weeks now, even though I was advised to have a period first. Well, yesterday I started to bleed. I figure it's around the right time to have a period after a MC. But it doesn't feel normal. Its light, and sometimes eases right off and goes brown (tmi). It's painless as well which is NOT normal. I usually get the works. sore boobs, horrendous pain all around my back and middle, headaches. but nothing. I was just wondering if this sounds normal to anyone? This was my first pregnancy and i'm just not sure. I was irregular (periods ranging from every 4 weeks to every 8 weeks, just didnt know when i would get one) before I got pregnant and did have some bleeding without pain that lasted up to 3 weeks a few times. I hope this makes sense :wacko:
> 
> Thanks
> xx

I had a MC on dec 11th.... used ovulation tests and chartting and ovulated on day 31...... I am 9 DPO currently.... expecting AF in 4-5 days.... will keep you posted. As for it being different than you previous periods I wouldnt worry at all about that... in fact, it makes sense it would be lighter after a MC because during a MC your body almost does its own cleanse....so after a MC your uterine lining would likely be thinner....so your first period would be lighter.... I am no doctor or expert, these are just my thoughts.


----------



## Lukas

Hi, 
I had a D&C on the 9/01/2012 baby died at 8 weeks i only bleed for a day and then stopped.. its been 10 days and yesterday i started to bleed again but now it has finished. I dont know if it is my period as i have all the syptoms but now i have stopped bleeding. My husband and I want to start TTC straight away my Dr said it is fine, but would be better to wait one cycle i dont know what to do..


----------



## ami1985

Im still waiting for AF and its been nearly 6 weeks, BFNs but i cud of ov'd late...doubtful though as havnt readlly DTD... let u know when mine turns up eventually lol xxx


----------



## hanfromman

Lukas said:


> Hi,
> I had a D&C on the 9/01/2012 baby died at 8 weeks i only bleed for a day and then stopped.. its been 10 days and yesterday i started to bleed again but now it has finished. I dont know if it is my period as i have all the syptoms but now i have stopped bleeding. My husband and I want to start TTC straight away my Dr said it is fine, but would be better to wait one cycle i dont know what to do..

Doctors usually say to wait for a couple of cycles, but I don't know if the reason for this is medical or psychological. I think the main is that if you wait for at least one period at least you will know when to do pregnancy tests and won't have to go through seeing BFNs when in fact you havent even ovulated yet. After a miscarriage seeing BFNs would be even more upsetting. I don't think there is any proven medical reason to wait. I think giving yourself a bit of time is no bad thing - a MC is a huge thing to get over - but at the same time if you think you want to TTC right away, then go for it!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

After a miscarriage, your cycles could be completely different. It's a normal occurance. I just finished my first AF (I'm on CD 5 today) after an ectopic pregnancy and left tube removal on 9 Dec. I usually bleed for 5 days, but only 4 this time, and definitely not as heavy. Hey, I'm not complaining. That means it's time to start :sex:! lol. 

It took 38 days after my surgery for AF to arrive, or 33 days from the first day of bleeding. I am very relieved, and happy that my body is getting back on track. Now I can look forward to O day, and then the dreaded TWW. I'll take it!


----------

